# Help! Weird stuff on leather seats



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

When I bought my BMW Z4 in January there was, what looked like, dirt on the passenger seat. It hadn't been valeted very well. I tried to clean it off but it doesnt budge and it seems to be spreading.
I think it may be a mould of some sort and really don't know what to do.
Any advice would be great. It's still in warranty - my husband thinks it's dirt and that I'm being precious.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Any photo would help


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, photo would help greatly

Could be ingrained dirt, could be due transfer from jeans say.., 

What have you used to clean it ?


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

This is my first ever thread post- I tried to upload photos but it kept failing. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

I used Lord Sheraton Leather Balsam and Simoniz leather wipes


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

The marks are on the upright back, not the sitting base


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Pollyonion said:


> This is my first ever thread post- I tried to upload photos but it kept failing. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?


What platform are you using.
Most people use Imgur for photo uploads
Once you have uploaded the photos to imgur copy the BBC code and paste into your reply on here.
So as to ensure the images are the right size put a L (capital L) before the .jpg before you finish.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

LTT Leather and Colourlock are two very good companies/websites to visit.
It sounds as if the leather would need to be cleaned first and then treated with a Maintain/
Conditioning coating.

https://www.colourlock.com/leather-cleaning-care-kit-leather-shield.html


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Pollyonion said:


> This is my first ever thread post- I tried to upload photos but it kept failing. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?


I use Tapatalk and it's easy to just add the photo to the post / thread. :thumb:


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, thank you for the responses so far and the tech.help.
Seat 1


http://imgur.com/R677u2d

Here is the link to the picture.


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, thank you for the responses so far and the tech.help.
Seat 1


http://imgur.com/R677u2d

Here is the link to the picture.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The seat is covered in mould, it will come off with some disinfectant or mild bleach solution. You could even try steam cleaning them if you have access to one.


----------



## Pollyonion (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks Mac.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above something antibacterial is needed to get rid, let us know what you end up using and how it goes 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

